# My ticket has already been checked.



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

When I am on a train, it happens a few times that a conductor wants to see my ticket again, even after they checked it and stamped it. How can I tell them that my ticket is already verified?

"(handing them the ticket) Ole hyvä, mutta minun lippuni on jo tutkittu." (?)


----------



## Hakro

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> "(handing them the ticket) Ole hyvä, mutta minun lippuni on jo tarkastettu." (?)


----------



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

Would "tarkistettu" instead of "tarkastettu" work?


----------



## Hakro

In spoken language there's no difference between "tarkistettu" and "tarkastettu". When speaking more strictly, "tarkastettu" means only checked, but "tarkistettu" means checked and adjusted or corrected. So in this case "tarkastettu" would be the correct word.


----------

